# Problème avec l'application Fichiers



## BoloG (15 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques jours, sans raisons, l'application Fichiers sur iPhone ne me permet plus d'accéder à mes documents. L'onglet "Emplacement" est vide, rien ne s'affiche dans la liste. L'onglet "Historique" affiche quelques anciens documents, mais lorsque je les sélectionne il ne se passe rien, ils ne s'ouvrent pas.

Un conseil ?


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Qu’as-tu essayé pour tenter de résoudre le problème ? Extinction iPhone ? Autre ? Quelle version d’iOS 11 ?


----------



## BoloG (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, j'avais tout essayé, j'avais supprimé puis réinstallé l'application, j'avais redémarré l'iPhone, j'avais lancé l'application en mode avion, etc... La seul chose que je n'avais pas essayé était la suppression, attendre plusieurs heures, redémarrer l'iPhone puis réinstaller l'application. Et ça a marché.

Problème résolu donc


----------

